# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 13 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2017)

*Do you add gilding and chemical patination to embellish your bowls, vessels and other projects? *






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## CWS (Mar 26, 2017)

No! To complicated for a guy like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2017)

I've done one bowl so far, filled a void and some cracks with brass shavings and CA. I like the effect personally. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm partial to steel wool and vinegar trick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

That's not steel wool, that's your back hair!!!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2017)

Cereal- I add cereal and milk to my bowls.....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not steel wool, that's your back hair!!!



SHHHH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

That's a little too artsy fartsy for me. Filling voids with dyed epoxy has been about it. I do want to play around with alcohol based colored dyes at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2017)

Brink said:


> I'm partial to steel wool and vinegar trick.
> 
> View attachment 125154
> 
> View attachment 125155




Yikes what Kind of weirdo eats vinegar and monkey fur- oh --I see he is From New Wourk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes what Kind of weirdo eats vinegar and monkey fur- oh --I see he is From New Wourk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 26, 2017)

I've gone as far as making an ebonizing solution and it's still sitting in the jar  ...he'd real steel wool though, not back hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 26, 2017)

It's too early on a Sunday morning to be using all of those big words!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 26, 2017)

After taking a 2 day class with Jimmy Clewes.... I've started doing some ... this was my first ... done in class ... 
Beautiful piece of maple furnished by @Mike1950

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> After taking a 2 day class with Jimmy Clewes.... I've started doing some ... this was my first ... done in class ...
> Beautiful piece of maple furnished by @Mike1950
> View attachment 125171


 
VERY nice use of that maple

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 26, 2017)

So the turning club challenge this month is ...a 7" x 7" x 1 1/8" price of maple ..just very plain ... rough cut ...
can make anything with the one piece ...only rule is you can not add any wood ... you can burn ..paint ... turn ... stain ... or any other emblesment ...
my practice price ...why because I need the practice ...
My idea of the sun in wood
Pics from IPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> VERY nice use of that maple


That maple is beautiful ... Jimmy and my club members were very curious as to where I got it .... and I did educate them about this site and you ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2017)

I just tried a few to see how it goes, using some really bright colors in alcohol to stain them. I can see this getting used in some other projects down the road.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2017)

Aghhhhhhh. All those big words. I'll wait for a simple question to be asked before I answer

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2017)

I've messed around with a little of everything from dye to metallic paint to bleaching/ebonizing. Here's a recent peppermill using bronze paint with a salt/ammonia patina.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I've messed around with a little of everything from dye to metallic paint to bleaching/ebonizing. Here's a recent peppermill using bronze paint with a salt/ammonia patina.
> View attachment 125188



Doc, I love everything about that! The color, shape, all is spot on! The shape makes me think of Turkish architecture the way the top is. Beautiful piece! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2017)

I've used some of these with some good results. No pictures handy though. Only one I've had trouble with is the yellow - it turned orange under some finishes, with CA being the worst culprit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2017)

Used various dyes and paints mostly. Tip; black lacquer spray paint makes wood look just like ebony lol. Used lye as well, i.e. Draino. If you want something to look old FAST, lye is the ticket, wear gloves and a respirator though, nasty stuff....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 26, 2017)

I've used wood ash (white to gray) with dirt and roughed up maple and beech to match tooling from the 20's. The last was a butter turn lid. Milo might have pics...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 26, 2017)

All of my _embellishment _so far has been functional-- filling voids and cracks with minerals mixed with epoxy or CA. I just like the effect, adding to the natural wood patterns and colors.
Have to say though, have had some ask me to consider coloring the wood really dark, so may consider it......some day.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 26, 2017)

I just like to burn stuff...


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 27, 2017)

I've used copper leaf. Also vinegar & back hair (steel wool).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 27, 2017)

Used to reproduce old painted finishes in the old country antique days. Talcum and a blowtorch came in handy. Used some fantasy putty graining on some plain bowls long ago that turned out pretty cool. I have an idea for a turned hollow -Teal or turquoise on outside, gilded inside.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 27, 2017)

I've done a little practical embellishing - crack filling.

As you've seen I tried to do a colored bowl once - mixed results. I have a lot of difficulty visualizing what I want. I know what I don't like after I do it, just not sure how to make it come out so that I find it acceptable.

Having said that, I don't have much experience in trying it. And we all know what needs to be done to garner experience and so far I've had too little shop time to do the stuff I know how to do without doing a lot of expansion into the stuff I might like to do someday. Doesn't mean I won't give it a shot every now and then. Just that I won't like what I make for a while. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I've had too little shop time to do the stuff I know how to do without doing a lot of expansion into the stuff I might like to do someday.


Well said Ken. I can relate.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 27, 2017)

Not much just some void filling used man made turquoise and ca, most of the time I do not have enough time to complete the project let alone make it posch( a fancy word for fancy I think)


----------

